# Spring has sprung on the Upper Mississippi



## Itort (Feb 29, 2008)

Today it hit 40 degress. I work on an island in the middle of the RIVER. The ground is still frozen but the snow is melting. One of our warehouses is collecting the run-off, so I get to have a long day at work (at least 14 hours) while we pump water back in the RIVER. All you folks living in SW desert have my jealosy. I love spring.


----------



## Josh (Feb 29, 2008)

sounds like you work in a pretty unique place. i've never seen the Mississippi River but i will some day. what are your warehouses full of (besides water  )? and what kind of work do you do?


----------



## Itort (Feb 29, 2008)

I work at the Rock Island Arsenal. This warehouse is full of armour plating. I'm a inventory management worker. The warehouses have all sort military items.


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 29, 2008)

Does not sound like fun...Hope you get through and stay dry and warm..


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 29, 2008)

Itort you are not very far from me and i too noticed the warmer weather. but i did not see snow melting because i was in surgery all day. luckly me surgery went well and im not supposed to be up but i just had to check the forum. i have also been to the arsonel and it looks spooky from the Blackhawk State park side.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2008)

I took this shot two days ago. Central Calif. - Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 1, 2008)

wayne.bob I hope all went well and your recovery is swift. 
Yep Yvonne thats pretty much what it looks like here too. except for today lots of fog. 
Itort, Never seen the Arsenal but have been to the Mississippi River (during summer) and Loved it. But those are some long hours your working. Luckly True Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Crazy1 i'm feeling better this morning but i could not sleep hardly at all last night after my anesthesia wore off. im taking it slow today and resting up.


I envy your weather Yvonne but i think it will be coming my way soon


----------



## Itort (Mar 1, 2008)

Wayne.bob hope you're feeling better, I've only been in hospital once which was once many. Actually, Robyn, winter on the rver is interesting. This is a major wintering area for eagles. Just the other day I counted eight eagle sitting on the ice while crossing 1/4 mile bridge from the island back to Iowa but I am looking forward to true spring and the first dandelion.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 1, 2008)

Me too. i was just going to ask you how many eagles are around over there. i love watching them because they are one amazing bird. we have some friends down in Keakuk and they own a bed in breakfast right on the River. the pics you can get of the eagles are so beautiful


----------



## Itort (Mar 1, 2008)

Who knows how many. So many eagles that they are almost a oh well in winter. About 5 years ago in March I did see a golden eagle between Iowa City and Williamsburg, that was a thrill.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2008)

I've never seen an eagle here in my area...lots of hawks and buzzards, but no eagles. How lucky you are!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Itort, I have been lucky enough to see a few bald eagles, very large owls and a California Condor in the mountains in my area and at my place of work we had 2 large flocks of green parrots, cattle egrets and one blue Haron that visits a lake in the middle of a housing tract not far from me. It must be on his migration route as he is their every year for a little while. 
But I don't think I have ever seen a golden eagle that must be something to see. Especially if you are able to see them up close.


----------



## Itort (Mar 1, 2008)

This is farthest east I've ever seen a golden. On trips west into the Dakotas, Wyoming and Montana we'd see than in the Badlands and Rockys. I even saw one snag a jackrabbit once. The rabbit never know what hit it. In our area in the summer we have plenty of herons and egrets and flocks of white pelicans. There is rumor of an eagle nest near my home but no one is telling.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 1, 2008)

Itort i know that the raptor center at lake McBride released a couple of Golden Eagles a while back. maybe it was one of those. i see them rarely around the lake, but i have seen them. they are beautiful


----------

